# New Frightcatalog.com is live



## mark (Oct 18, 2002)

We just pushed up a new version of our site and wanted everyone to check it out. If you notice anything that doesn't work right just let us know. 

http://www.frightcatalog.com/ 

Thanks!


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

Many nice items BUT when I tried to click on the _*It's Alive Puppet*_ - I get the *"Sometimes the shoes hit the fan"* message... Jut FYI...

Nice timing to get our juices (and our budgets) flowing!


----------



## mark (Oct 18, 2002)

Thanks for the note Susie - We are doing a little live debugging. When something like that happens an error message goes to our developers and they start working on fixing it. Should be ok soon.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Catalog this year!! Yay

Not seeing a whole lot, but the site looks nice so far, Mark


----------



## mark (Oct 18, 2002)

Yea we are working on it. Should be sick. In the mean time we did fix that issue with the it's alive. Should be all set. If you see any other issues let us know.


----------

